

Transparent object proxies in Python - andreif
http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2014/08/transparent-object-proxies-in-python.html

======
andreif
Related to Armin's "The Python I Would Like To See" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8186008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8186008)

